# Roxzy [RlP]



## Kristy03 (Oct 26, 2003)

8O my miniature schnauzer, roxzy is dead 8O 

she started throwing up and going to the bathroom alot yesterday. we just thought maybe a stomach virus. my mom said if she was sick today, she would take her to the vet. she checked on her at 6am, and she was awake. she checked on her at 8am, and she was stiff    

i'm gonna miss her so much!!









1-27-02 -- 4-30-07


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Kristy, I'm so sorry to hear this! It sounds like whatever she had came on pretty sudden so she wasn't in distress for too long. May Roxzy rest in peace!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Roxzy had a long good life with you guys and I'm sure she's in Doggy Heaven. It actually reminds me of Champ, my German Sheperd I had growing up. He got sick and we were going to take him into the vet the next day and he was gone by morning


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm so sorry to hear that, Kristy. Roxzy was a pretty little girl, and so young. I know this must be very hard on you. I think God's little creatures are loved so much by us and their Creator that they must have a very special place like the Rainbow Bridge. I hope the pain of this loss eases. It takes time, and you'll never forget her, but the pain becomes easier to bear. Blessings to you and the family.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Hugs! RIP Roxzy


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

Awwww... so sorry to hear about Roxy. RIP sweet doggie.. :angel


----------



## -Ann- (Jun 30, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------

